
Ask HN: What do you use to layout and model your home? - iamwil
I remember seeing on HN a while ago free software that people use to layout and plan out the interior of their home. What do you use? (paid or unpaid)
======
mkj
A few years ago I used SketchUp to model some house extensions, was pretty
useful to model window sunlight and shadowing through the year, and double
check draft plans from the builder in terms of layout. It seems to have gone
web-only now though, instead of an unpaid desktop program.

~~~
mtmail
Seconded, that's what we used for our office.

------
teh_g
Sketching (2D/3D) with pencil and paper for rough ideas.

As soon as any accuracy is needed, AutoCAD for 2D and/or Blender for 3D.
Blender is usually enough, but I'm faster in AutoCAD.

If possible, I try to physically experience the new space or object, using my
imagination and any props at hand. For example, I might put masking tape on
the floor, following the layout of the drawing, and walk around them
pretending they are obstacles.

------
tucaz
I have used Sweet Home 3D and it’s great

[http://www.sweethome3d.com/](http://www.sweethome3d.com/)

------
runjake
A pencil, a ruler and graph paper.

Tech is usually way more cumbersome to use.

------
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
interested in how home network in wall

